# Help with Swap QG18 to SR20



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

As i said in the new member section, I need some help to start it. I have a B14 motor wiring harness, but i don't know how to conect the harness so it could start the engine...


This are the harness conectors i don't know how to conect, if i have to cut and conect to the QG18 harness.










Obviously the ECU conector no.

If somebody can help me with my rheumatism jeje

Here are some pic from the Swap



















I find this diagram, but i think is from a GA or SR engines from a B14 to a SR20 B15, not a QG18 B15... what can i do, thanks for helping...
http://www.jgycustoms.com/b14wiring.htm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Is the motor a b14 or b15 SR20? You're going to have to do a lot of custom work on this. If you're not up to the job you need to have a good shop do it.


----------



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

Is an SR20DE from a 200SX 98 motor. I have done this with the FSM from de QG18 and the 98-99 Ecu layout from the SR20 i tho4ght i can do it like this










and 










Its almost the same that are doing in the page 
Nissan, 240sx, nissan sentra, nissan sentra se-r, G20, nissan skyline gtr, nissan silvia, S13
But with a QG18 or what did you think chimmike???

The only thing that bother me, its that the pinout from de QG18 ECU doesn't match with the ones that appears in the FSM, my ECU misses some pins like this











If someone have done this job, could help me, by sharing the diagram i will be grateful
i have seen some just get in the hood some SR20DET...
thanks a lot for helping this is making me crazy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well first, what ecu are you planning on using? you should be trying to use a b14 sr20 ecu. Second, you should also be using a b14 SR20 wiring harness.


----------



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

I have a G20 ECU 95', with a 200SX 97' wiring harness,the harness is the one in the picture, i don't have the ECU pictures...


----------



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

I have this file in Excel. 
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ECU ARNES SR20.xls
In the file are the colors from the cables, i think are the most important so the ECU could work well, like

IGNICION SIGNAL
IGNITION CHECK / ENCENDIDO
TACOMETRO
ECCS relay (self-shutoff)
FUEL PUMP RELAY
ECCS GROUND
COOLIN FAN RELAY (LOW)
MALFUNTION IDICADOR LAMP
ECCS GROUND
STAR SIGNAL
VEHICLE SPEED SENSOR
IGNITION SWITCH
ECCM GROUND 
ECCS GROUND
SENSOR POWER SUPPLY
SENSORS GROUND
POWER SUPPLY FOR ECM
POWER SUPPLY FOR ECM
POWER SUPLY FOR ECM ( BACK - UP)
ECCS GROUN/ INYECTOR GROUND
INYECTOR GROUN /ECCS GROUND
CURRENT RETURN
ECCS GROUND / INYECTOR GROUND


If you see the file most or almost every cable from the layout of the QG18 are the same from the SR20 ECU layout. only the position and the number of the pins change. And some, like the ignition signal from the QG18 ECU are 4 cables, and the SR20 is one cable.

Example:
Pin# 
1 I 
Cable color 
White/Black 

Function 
IGNICION SIGNAL 

In QG 
Pin Color
35 BR
36 PU
37 L/R
38 GY/R"



Maybe this could help or what did you think??


thanks


----------



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

I have seen the FSM and compare the two ECU layouts that came in taht model one es for the QG18 and the other one is for the SR20RR and the layouts are the same i think it will work with the swap. The only ones that are diferrent are de tachometer and the diferrence is the voltage, in QG ir 4-5V and the SR20RR is 8Volts.

what did you think??

thankss


----------



## FUBAR1O2 (Sep 19, 2009)

You should make this thread on sr20-forum.com
You will probably get more help there.


----------



## tristatesentra (Jul 16, 2007)

what he said


----------

